

Steve Jobs introduces the Death Star - rpledge
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/05/31/steve-jobs-introduces-the-death-star/

======
SkyMarshal
The best part is Han Solo's reaction.

Steve is saying "And what it does is extraordinary. You can browse the web
with it. It is the best browsing experience you've ever had."

Cut to Solo rolling his eyes and looking away in disgust. I was doing the
exact same thing mentally during that segment.

"browsing experience?" I remember when 'experiences' were notable, like
getting the laid the first time, overcoming your fear of heights while
rockclimbing, or boot camp.

Now the Reality Distortionists and the marketing industry want us to forget
that not everything in our overly packaged and routine lives is an
'experience'.

In this at least I'd rather be bitterly aware than blissfully ignorant.

------
wmeredith
The idea was good. The execution was pretty lame, though.

